# Who made this!



## playero (Sep 21, 2021)

What does the symbol mean


----------



## Qapla' (Sep 21, 2021)

Made by Kanetsune.


----------



## KenHash (Sep 21, 2021)

If you mean the Kanji characters, as Qapla stated it is Kanetsune, a brand owned by Kitasho in Seki Japan that has been in business since 1964.

Kanetsune Seki

If by "Symbol" you mean the logo just above the word "Japan", it is a stylized image of the face of the original sword maker after whom the company is named. Nihontou buffs will know more than me but the original Kanetsune was one of 7 swordsmiths who settled in Seki - Mino region.


----------

